# K2co3



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

I read about K2CO3 that it increases my KH without any fluctuation in the pH.
is that true?

My KH is 2, pH is 8

How often should I use it?

thanx


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been using sodium carbonate for years now in my reef tanks. I have not used potassium carbonate but I would imagine as the carbonate is used for the alkalinity\buffering the potassium would become in excess and cause some unwanted side effects. On the other hand the sodium released from the sodium carbonate will simply increase the sodium ions and salinity levels over time. Sodium Carbonate is also very easy to obtain.


----------

